# how long should a hedgehog be left



## hedgehogzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

i have heard hedgehogs can be left for up to five days (whilst you are on holiday etc) is this true as it will be rather useful in long term for various reasons, and can they be left longer if a friend comes in now and then to add food/water and hold them for a while
thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They need to have someone checking on them morning and evening to ensure the temperature has not been an issue or have done something to hurt themselves. They have to have fresh food and water given daily and need to be checked on every morning to make certain he hasn't attempted hibernation over night.


----------



## hedgehogzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks  i just wanted to know what i should do when i go on holiday and also because I cannot always give a great deal of attention although i try to aim for atleats 15 minutes do you think this is ok?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The longest I would even consider leaving them without someone to check on them is overnight, even then I would be worried about what would happen if the power went out or the heat quit. You need someone to check them atleast once a day.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

It would be better for your hedgehog to stay at your friend's house than for you to have someone coming by once a day, especially if the weather is cold.

About spending time with your hedgie, the more time you spend with them, the better they do as pets...calmer, friendlier, etc...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Five days??! :shock: 
Are you sure you're not thinking of a pet rock?


----------



## hedgehogzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry if 5 days is a bit shocking :lol: its just what i heard but how long would you all aim for having your hedgie out (anotehr question) i try and aim for 15 minutes atleast is this ok?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I usually aim for at least an hour a night - it's not like it's an inconvenience or anything, he sits in my lap/in bed with me in the evening while I watch tv or use the computer or work on crafts. It doesn't take a lot of effort to spend time with your hedgehog - they just need to be with you


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf is out for a hour actively doing something (exploring or cuddling) but he sleeps fir the better part of most days on the couch beside me. If he seems restless I let him run around or go back to his home. 

Any time spent eith a hedgie is good - typically, more us better. 

If you have someone care for your hedgie which you are away, they should fo checks twice daily. If they ate comfortable handling hedges, they should try to every day even fir just a few minutes. Five days is a long time in hedgieville.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I like to mix up the cuddle time, just so Herc doesn't expect the same thing all the time. It varies anywhere from 15-20 minutes to a couple of hours a night. It's never the same length every night.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I really need to stop using my stupid iPhone to post...look at those typos... :roll: 

Anyway...Hercsmom reminded me: changing it up is a really good idea...Snarf never knows when he will be 'out' or for how long...as HM said, it's a good idea to mix it up so on days when you can't do anything with the critter, it won't be such a big deal, ya know?


----------

